# Under cabinet strip lighting



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

What type of u/c lights are they?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't play with these much. I mostly do commercial work.
They are not the pucks, they are strips with many bulbs in them. line voltage. and 12 ga wiring to the strip. The guy installed them after the kitchen was built.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Spark Master said:


> I have a problem with under cabinet lighting strips. There are like 6-7 mini bulbs in a strip, and 6 strips are strung together.


when you say strip lights and mini bulbs I think of an LED, is it LED strip lights?


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> I don't play with these much. I mostly do commercial work.
> They are not the pucks, they are strips with many bulbs in them. line voltage. and 12 ga wiring to the strip. The guy installed them after the kitchen was built.


It's pretty hard to help you if you don't know what you have....photos?


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Could be a problem with a dimmer, especially if they are led,


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

CFL said:


> Could be a problem with a dimmer, especially if they are led,


Yea thats where I was going with it also. If its led's there could be a few things but the dimmer is where id start.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

These sound like the 12v halogens to me


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

sounds like either 120v/12v halogen/xenon strips to me.

most have a high/low/off switch on the light itself.

are they dimming on high setting, low setting or both?

some of the newer ones I have installed will seem to strobe on low setting.

could also be the improper type of dimmer. maybe they have a standard incandescent dimmer when you would need a low voltage magnetic dimmer?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

There is no dimmer. I never even mentioned a dimmer.............


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Spark Master said:


> There is no dimmer. I never even mentioned a dimmer.............


So are you saying there is no dimmer?

Flickering lights=Loose connection

"Strip lights" could mean any number of things. More info is needed on what you have there. 

If these are the type where the each lampholder clips onto the cable and pierces the insulation it could be one or two that flicker but from a distance all they see are flickering lights. Go back and look again. Take a picture for us.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

6 strips wired together eh? I would look and see what the driver is rated for. Sounds like the DC output is falling below 12V - Leds will do exactly as you are describing in that situation.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Here is some good info RE: LED strips ......
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183588


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

They are 12volt halogen strip lights, with the twist in lamp holders. So you can load the strip with how many lamp holders you need.

I haven't been back their since, but talking to the HO, it's a problem when they heat up. It'll for fine for 1/2 hour. Then the lights will flicker, or go out completely, then come back on.

So I'm leaning towards the transformer. Where ever it is buried, I have no idea. The lights were installed after the house was built.

I'm guessing he buried the transformer behind the fridge, or above a cabinet.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

They sound like the Sea Gull Ambiance series. Probably is a transformer issue, but usually I find that customers have replaced the bulbs with a higher wattage bulb. Check whether they are the 10 or 5 watts. A lot of my (soon to be former) boss's customers complain the lights were dim so they put in brighter ones that 'suddenly don't work' because my boss is a cheap bastard that charges for high end work and finds the cheapest transformer that can barely handle the 5 watt lamps. If the kitchen is a remodel, the transformer is probably buried in a cabinet, or multiple cabinets, and if there's a hood fan, even up behind it. Good luck!!!


----------

